# Hedgehogs are slow?



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I don't know why Sonic the Hedgehog's special power is "going fast". If Tinkerball had a special power, it would be "getting there when she gets there". Even when she runs, it is only for short distances and I can easily catch her. 

She can't even catch live crickets unless I put them right underneath her. 

I feel kind of mislead, although it was actually quite a relief when I realized that my hedgehog can't outrun me. Does anyone here have a fast hedgehog? :lol:


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Yeah- when they want to take off, they can run really fast. At least mine do and it's usually when they are trying to get somewhere they aren't supposed to be.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I've never actually played any Sonic games, but if changing shape to fit in narrow/low places isn't one of his abilities, it should be! That is my hedgie's best skill! She's a fatty, but she morphs that fat into pudding that slips right through my fingers when I try to hold her still against her will!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I am not very familiar with Sonic the hedgehog but they can run really fast if they want to.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Have you seen your little one wheel yet?

Penny walks around slowly when she is exploring but when she wheels, I'm terrified she is going to fling herself off with how fast she gets going!


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

Sounds like she's not slow, she's lazy.  or smart and knows you'll bring them to her!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

My kids can be darned quick when they want to be. On or off the wheel. They also have a talent for going right where you don't want them to go in free roam time.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Shainahmac said:


> Sounds like she's not slow, she's lazy.  or smart and knows you'll bring them to her!


Haha, this is very possible. Why expend the energy catching bugs when she knows I'll just drag them back and plop them in front of her?


----------

